# Congrats to our $250 DVD Giveaway winner!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:fireworks2: *Congrats to Mitch G!* :fireworks1:
:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 

:banana: Winner of our $250 DVD Giveaway! :jump:

arty:


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow. Thanks so much.

Time to go shopping. 


Mitch


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Good job Mitch! Here's hoping you have a popcorn machine... :daydream:


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations Mitch. Nice job!

Sonnie, any truth to the rumor that he has to review every movie he buys?

:bigsmile:

Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Absolutely... full detailed 1000 word reviews of each movie... :whistling:


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

Of course, a picture is worth a 1000 words, so I may be able to do this. 


Mitch


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Congrats and have fun.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

This may teeter on the brink between gloating and sharing, but I thought I would let folks know how the winnings were used since I just received the second and final order from this amazing prize.

I broke up the prize into two orders since I wanted to wait for a couple of HD-DVD releases.

The first order consisted of:
- The Ultimate Matrix Collection (HD-DVD)
- Transformers (HD-DVD)

The second order consisted of:
- Letters from Iwo Jima (HD-DVD)
- Bourne Trilogy (HD-DVD)
- Blade Runner 5-Disc Ultimate Collector's Edition (HD-DVD)
- Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix (HD-DVD)

I want to again thank Sonnie and the HT Shack for the great prize. I feel very lucky to have won.

And, folks wanted some reviews. So, here they are: 

- Matrix Collection: Great collection. I really enjoyed watching the making of the Highway Chase scene (2nd movie? 3rd movie?).
- Transformers: Great popcorn movie. I really enjoy the web-enabled features.
- Blade Runner: Only watched 20 minutes of the final cut so far - it's beautiful to look at and listen to. The case and it's accessories are very cool. I'm happy I decided to get the collector's edition. 
- Others: Haven't watched them yet.


Mitch


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like you snagged a great selection of DVDs... enjoy!


----------

